# Timber Rattlesnake skin



## seamus7227 (Apr 20, 2013)

Or also called the Canebreak, or the Velvet tail. I've got several more of these to finish up before I get to the Diamondback skins. Gotta love tanning!


----------



## WildThings (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful Skins! What type of tanning are you using on your skins?


----------



## vanngo5d (Apr 21, 2013)

very nice looking skins, love the pattern.
How long before we see blanks from them


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 21, 2013)

WildThings said:


> Beautiful Skins! What type of tanning are you using on your skins?



Well, the process may not be considered "tanning", but the skins are soft and supple, just not leathery. So I may be using that word wrong, but basically a 50/50 mix of 99% glycerine and 99% isopropyl alcohol


----------



## WildThings (Apr 21, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> WildThings said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful Skins! What type of tanning are you using on your skins?
> ...


 
10-4 Thanks


----------



## TexasTaxi (Apr 22, 2013)

I know that timber rattlers are protected in Texas, and it is illegal to kill one, here.
How do you get around that, and legally possess the skins?


----------



## socdad (Apr 22, 2013)

I’ll take 2 Sierras and a Jr … Oops  a little premature …


----------

